# 2008 Jamis Xenith Sl Bike Porn



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

*2008 JAMIS XENITH SL Bike Porn*

Finally got it! I have only had a chance to put about 100 miles on it, so I will give a review later. Components are top notch, and fit/finish is amazing. I really love the matte carbon look. Enjoy.
View attachment 127168


View attachment 127169


View attachment 127170


View attachment 127171


View attachment 127172


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Yikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I must say that your bike encapsulates my ideals of what a race bike
should be, in every way. Schwinggg!


----------



## DerBoeseKoenig (Apr 13, 2008)

Holy crap, nice! How much do you think it weighs?


----------



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks all. With everything on it in the photos (Look Carbon Pedals, Cateye Wireless Comp., Heavier clincher Zipp 404's) it comes 14.5 lbs. :cornut:


----------



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

Here are the spec's

Frame: 2008 Jamis Xenith SL ulta-high modulus carbon 54cm
Forks: Jamis Xenith SL carbon dropouts
Headset: Cane Creek
Handlebars: Easton EC90 SLX carbon 44cm 
Stem: Easton EA90 120mm 
Seatpost: Easton EC90 carbon
Seat: Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Flow
Shifters: Sram Red
Cables: Gore RideOn 
Cranks: FSA K Force Light hollow carbon w/MegaExo Ceramic BB
Front Derailleur: Sram Red
Rear derailleur: Sram Red
Casette: Sram Red 10 speed 
Chain: KMC X10SL w/ ti-nitride coating
Brakes: Sram Red
Wheels: Zipp 404 clinchers 
Tires: Michelin Pro Race 3's
Tubes: Michelin
Skewers: Zipp
Computer: Cateye Wireless/ Garmin Edge 305
Cages: Arundel Dave-O matte carbon
Pedals: Look KEO Carbon Cromo


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey Mario
how 'bout a comprehensive review on the ride/feel/performance and some comparisons to other frames you've ridden? I'm lookin at a Jamis also.
thank you


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like you're missing a tooth (big ring on the back). other then that, perfect. thats the best red/black/white color combo. beautiful.


----------



## natsquared (May 29, 2008)

> looks like you're missing a tooth (big ring on the back). other then that, perfect. thats the best red/black/white color combo. beautiful.


Nope that's is how it's designed.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

*oooh..*

shows how much i know :blush2: 
or dont know lol


----------



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

great looking bike. It looks so purposeful, like an SR71 blackbird or something. NICE!


----------



## JiminyJim (Oct 14, 2008)

Why the 404 clinchers? I thought it was supposed to be spec'd with tubulars.


----------



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

I went with the clichers because I am using them everyday, and dont feel like dealing with glue. The clicher are definentaly alot heavier than the tubulars, but much easier to live with daily. I might get something lighter for races next year though....


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

that is sweet. Man, with some reynolds md32 UL tubies that thing could be freakin 13 lbs. impressive.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

great look'n bike. i used to have a Xenith Team a couple years ago. Excellent riding bike and a brand that doesnt get the attention it deserves...at least in my area. Enjoy!


----------



## grittsm8 (Nov 25, 2008)

this is a great looking bike. congrats.


----------



## lcc9115 (Feb 15, 2009)

i just got the same bike, building up tomorrow. Excited that looks sweet.


----------



## Mario1999 (Sep 16, 2005)

Cool! Post some pics when its done!:thumbsup:


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Mario,
How are you liking the Jamis? I'm considering buying one.


----------



## lcc9115 (Feb 15, 2009)

I love mine, i dont have the red, just force and no 404s. Maybe eastons in the future, but i still love it. The bike is super stiff and still very comfortable. I got it and held onto my aluminum bike and thought i would just race the jamis and train on my other bike but not the case. I just cant stop riding it. I have also tried Storck, cannondale and Cervelo and i must say i cant tell a difference between the stiffness. I only weigh 135lbs so im not the best to say what is the most stiff. The difference for me is how fast it is when you decide to go. Its a fast bike, get it you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

holy shmolly. sweet ride. ill give you 100 bucks for it


----------

